# Inverts from ditches near 22nd Skytrain beside farmland



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is an imgur link to a few pictures of what I've collected from the ditches. Sadly, all the very small daphnia and other micro crustaceans are too small to be photographed by any camera I have.

A little fun note, I also found a bunch of river otters while I was collecting the plants that carried all these inverts.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

you sure they were river otters and not muskrats? ahha


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

nigerian prince said:


> you sure they were river otters and not muskrats? ahha


Nah, pretty sure they were otters. Apparently there are river otters and beavers both live in Burnaby..checked online after seeing.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Cool! Have to take a trip to see if I can find any of those otters :bigsmile:


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

wow you learn something new every day, get some pics if you ever go back


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

There are river otters on the Seymour river too. I have tried looking many times but I have never seen them.


----------

